# New Kitten *Pics*



## UnaB (20 May 2014)

New baby 



















And handsome Kaspar


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 May 2014)

Oh lovely!  What are the details? Breed, sex, name etc...?

PS I have a Kasper cat too.


----------



## UnaB (20 May 2014)

Its a girl.  Supposedly a Norwegian Forest x.  Came from not a great home but she is wonderful, very sweet natured and friendly.  And after 3 washes I have managed to get the smell of weed (from previous home!!!) out of her... Lovely...  She is possibly called Sibelle, Spartacus reference for any fans


----------



## LittleBlackMule (20 May 2014)

OMG, so was she stoned when you got her?!!   So adorable, I want another cat now..


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 May 2014)

UnaB said:



			New baby 



















And handsome Kaspar 






Click to expand...

adorable, soooooooooo cute  I want I want.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 May 2014)

Awwwwwww, I want one!


----------



## UnaB (20 May 2014)

Haha!  not sure cats can get stoned, but she was certainly a lot happier when she got home!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 May 2014)

Gorgeous! 

Her face looks quite NFC,  I have what I suspect is NFC cross and she is so affectionate.  Very chatty and opinionated though!


----------



## pines of rome (23 May 2014)

We think our boy has a lot of NFC in him, he is big, soppy and very affectionate!
Your baby is very adorable!!
https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/1536573_1500558693502815_1807815585_n.jpg


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (23 May 2014)

pines of rome said:



			We think our boy has a lot of NFC in him, he is big, soppy and very affectionate!
Your baby is very adorable!!
https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/1536573_1500558693502815_1807815585_n.jpg

Click to expand...

That pose  my Ragdoll boy has his legs wide open when he's laying on his back too.


----------



## Elsiecat (23 May 2014)

Kasper does not look impressed!! Both are very very cute


----------

